# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Почему так мало девушек в Европе отдает предпочтение STEM-образованию?

## Labs

Исследование Майкрософт отвечает на вопросы, когда и как привлечь внимание девушек к естественно-научным дисциплинам и технологиям.

Новое исследование с участием 11 500 девушек и молодых женщин в возрасте от 11 до 30 лет из стран Европы показало, что, как правило, у педагогов и родителей есть совсем немного времени (около 4 лет), чтобы привить девочкам интерес к естественным наукам, высоким технологиям, технике и математике (Science, Technology, Engineering, Math — STEM). Исследование, проведенное по заказу Майкрософт, наглядно демонстрирует, что, хотя многие девочки увлекаются науками в возрасте 11–12 лет, к 15 годам их заинтересованность в этих дисциплинах резко падает.

Кроме того, в исследовании рассматриваются способы, призванные повысить интерес девушек к STEM-образованию, а именно: более успешные ролевые модели, поддержка со стороны родителей и преподавателей, практический опыт и применение знаний в реальной жизни, а также уверенность в том, что в будущем их ждет равноправие с мужчинами, получившими аналогичную специальность.

*Суть проблемы*

За последнее десятилетие в Европе темпы трудоустройства в технологическом секторе росли в три раза быстрее, чем в других отраслях. Поощрение заинтересованности девочек в точных науках, которая наблюдается в более раннем возрасте, и их стремления строить карьеру в этой сфере, не только гарантирует надежное трудоустройство для молодого поколения, но и сможет стать стимулом к развитию европейской экономики в целом. Если бы в цифровой отрасли работало столько же женщин, сколько мужчин, годовой ВВП Европы вырос бы на 9 млрд евро.

Существует общепринятое мнение, что заинтересованность многих девочек науками значительно ослабевает в раннем подростковом возрасте. Однако до сих пор никто не задавался вопросом, в какой именно момент это происходит и почему. Корпорация Майкрософт решила устранить этот пробел, проведя самое полное на сегодняшний день исследование по заданной теме в 12 европейских странах, включая Бельгию, Великобританию, Германию, Ирландию, Италию, Нидерланды, Польшу, Россию, Словакию, Финляндию, Францию и Чехию.

При содействии профессора кафедры психологических и поведенческих наук Лондонской школы экономики Мартина В. Бауэра корпорация Майкрософт выделила фокусные группы в 9 странах Европы (Великобритании, Германии, Ирландии, Италии, Нидерландах, Польше, России, Финляндии и Франции), в которые вошли 54 девушки, поделившиеся своим мнением о естественных науках, высоких технологиях, технике и математике. Полученные данные легли в основу количественного опроса с участием 11 500 респонденток. Этот опрос проводился с целью установить, в каком возрасте снижается интерес девушек к STEM-дисциплинам и почему.

«В сфере, где столько открытий некогда было совершено женщинами, сегодня полностью доминируют мужчины, — рассказывает профессор Мартин В. Бауэр. — Однако в нашем обществе постепенно появляется понимание того, что для современного специалиста важно знание не только гуманитарных, но и точных наук, а также стремление устранить факторы, препятствующие гендерному равенству. Ценность этого исследования заключается в ответе на следующие вопросы: что определяет карьерный выбор девочек, как оказать им поддержку и поощрить стремление к изучению STEM-дисциплин как перспективному направлению своей будущей карьеры».

*«Все возможно, но только при равном обращении»*

Проведенное исследование показало наличие вселяющей надежду тенденции: девушки уверены, что их поколение будет первым, в котором «равноправие мужчин и женщин станет реальностью во всех отраслях жизни». Несмотря на это только 42 % девочек сказали, что всерьез рассматривают для себя карьеру в научно-технической сфере. Как это ни парадоксально, 59 % респонденток отметили, что с большей вероятностью предпочли бы STEM-образование, если бы в соответствующих профессиях уже царило равноправие мужчин и женщин.

«Исследование показывает, что мы просто не можем позволить себе ждать, пока девушка задумается о поступлении в ВУЗ, чтобы развить ее интерес к наукам, — рассказывает Шелли МакКинли, помощник главного юрисконсульта компании Майкрософт в Европе. — Чтобы прервать негативную динамику, мы сотрудничаем с государственными инстанциями, преподавателями и некоммерческими организациями, стремясь модернизировать учебные планы и обеспечить более свободный доступ к кураторам. Кроме того, мы хотим показать девушкам, что работа в сфере технологий может быть творческой и приносить профессиональное удовлетворение. Для этого мы создаем различные программы, например, организуем лагеря DigiGirlz, призванные разрушить отрицательные стереотипы, связанные с технической отраслью. Мы знаем, что, поддерживая интерес девочек к этим дисциплинам, мы удваиваем свои возможности по решению проблем».

*Поощрение и кураторство — ключи к успеху*

Информация, полученная в ходе этого исследования, поможет специалистам в сфере образования, представителям власти и корпорациям, таким как Майкрософт, понять, с какими сложностями сталкиваются европейские девушки при изучении наук, и предпринять практические меры по их устранению.

Исследование позволило выявить пять стратегически важных факторов (ниже они перечислены в порядке значимости), влияющих на заинтересованность девушек в STEM-образовании:

1. наличие женских ролевых моделей — примеров для подражания;
2. получение практического опыта и выполнение практических упражнений;
3. поощрение STEM-дисциплин со стороны преподавателей;
4. понимание практической значимости и ценности STEM-образования;
5. уверенность в том, что мужчины и женщины имеют равные возможности для карьеры в областях, связанных с науками.

*Региональные различия*

Исследование также показало, что отношение девочек к STEM-образованию существенно меняется в зависимости от страны. В одних регионах основным препятствием для изучения наук является неуверенность в собственных силах, в других — отсутствие ролевых моделей или одобрения со стороны сверстников. Естественно, универсального подхода к решению этой проблемы не существует; любые стратегии необходимо адаптировать для устранения барьеров в конкретной стране:
• 70 % британских девушек отметили, что чувствовали бы себя более уверенно, осваивая инженерно-техническую специальность, если бы знали, что у мужчин и женщин равные права при трудоустройстве в этой сфере. Для сравнения всего 48 % девочек во Франции разделяют мнение своих британских сверстниц и лишь 29 % молодых француженок признались, что всерьез рассматривают карьеру в области естественных наук и технологий.
• В Германии 33 % респонденток уверены, что точные науки — преимущественно мужская сфера. С таким мнением согласны лишь 17 % опрошенных в Финляндии.
• В России девочки начинают интересоваться науками на год раньше, чем в остальных странах, т. е. примерно в 10 лет.
• 61 % молодых итальянок уверены, что у них достаточно вдохновляющих примеров для подражания. К сожалению, в Нидерландах с этим согласны лишь 34 % опрошенных.
• Только 34 % девушек в Польше отмечают, что преподаватели обсуждают с ними STEM-дисциплины. При этом число британок, которых еще в школе поощряют заниматься наукой, достигает 50 %.
• Очевидно отсутствие поддержки со стороны родственников в других странах: лишь 16 % и 26 % девушек в Чехии и Словакии соответственно отметили, что их родители поощряют увлечение STEM-дисциплинами.

*Развиваем навыки молодого поколения*

Осознавая необходимость в массовом развитии навыков, полезных в цифровую эпоху, корпорация Майкрософт опубликовала книгу A Cloud for Global Good («Облако для всеобщего блага», на английском языке) с рекомендациями по созданию более инклюзивного общества, активно пользующегося облачными технологиями. К числу рекомендуемых мер относится включение компьютерных дисциплин в учебный план, поддержка партнерского взаимодействия государственных и частных секторов и инвестиции в непрерывное обучение.

----------

